
Indian Govt in talks to make amendments to IT act to break end to end encryption - a-ve
https://indianexpress.com/article/india/it-act-amendments-data-privacy-freedom-of-speech-fb-twitter-5506572
======
happppy
SO another country is ending user privacy!

